# Lots of Harleigh.



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I got a new lens for Christmas and I, of course, had to test it out today! =) I had already used one before, but now I have one of my very own.. it is a Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II lens. I'm still trying to get a hang of the action shots with this lens, but I really enjoy it.

These two were taken a couple weeks ago, but I never posted them 

IMG_8226 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

IMG_8184 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

Some from today..

IMG_8242 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

IMG_8241 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr



IMG_8267 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

IMG_8268 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

<3

IMG_8286 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

Was trying something "new"... though I wished I would have used her orange ball.

IMG_8296 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

IMG_8302 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

She loves her tennis balls =)

IMG_8320 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

These turned out blurry, but still thought I would post them haha

IMG_8327 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

IMG_8336 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr


IMG_8376 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

IMG_8385 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

IMG_8386 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr


The next few are some of my favorites from today!!

IMG_8357 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

IMG_8362 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

IMG_8366 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

IMG_8371 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't look - her coat is so shiny it's blinding me!!

The one with the treat on her nose is fantastic. You do good photos


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

What a pretty girl, love the action shots


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

What do ya know, I got the exact same lens for Xmas. I tossed up hard between this one and the EF 50mm 1.4, but chose the cheaper one because the more expensive one is wasted on me until such time I can take half decent photo's.
But, your photo's turned out really great, you must be thrilled with it. Gives me a bit of hope!
Actually, now you've given me the incentive to get mine out of its box and get out there and start clicking away.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

What a pretty labrador! Anyway, that first picture is a keeper--- so, what happened next? Did she flip the treat into her mouth?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

All these were taken with the new camera? The color in the last ones seems to be better. Maybe the light was better or something. I wish I could get a better camera,, well I just need to get my camera back.

Penny we are expecting more pictures you know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that is some tongue harleigh has 

beautiful dog.....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Those are fantastic shots!!! We are still working on learning our new 50mm lens for the Nikon, but have gotten some really nice shots with it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  NewYorkDouge - she did flip it, but she hasn't quite got the hang of catching it in her mouth yet. LOL It usually goes flying somewhere else and she has to track it down :biggrin:



Herzo said:


> All these were taken with the new camera? The color in the last ones seems to be better. Maybe the light was better or something. I wish I could get a better camera,, well I just need to get my camera back.


Yes, taken with the same camera (Canon Rebel XS) and new lens  I adjusted the settings (I shoot in manual) for getting more "portrait" style pictures, which is probably why some of them look different because I had adjusted the f-stop, shutter speed and/or ISO.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

She is looking fantastic!


----------

